# Hi ! New here . Question about aluminum range circuit



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This site is for electricians only. Please hire an electrician. There is a difference between neutral and ground in this instance and the wiring needs to be verified by a qualified person.

You may be able to get further advice at www.DIYChatroom.com. This thread is closed.


----------

